# My Gardening Friends



## Susie (Feb 1, 2017)

Yesterday I was chopping away at my overly ambitious lemon tree (now only one lemon a year), when I heard lively chattering. I looked up
and what did I see: 3 beautifully colored parrots (Rosellas), chattering away while nibbling the small blossoms on a tall bush near the dividing fence.
Cheered by this, I started chopping down very tall plants in my tiny back garden.
Guess, who came shuffling along?
Yes, my long lost little Mousy friend!
But what could have happened to this tiny, harmless creature--it was limping!?
Maybe it tried to get into the neighbor's place and was cruelly battered!
Poor little thing!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2017)

Poor little thing. I hate to see any animal suffering. Maybe another animal tried to get him for dinner.


----------



## Susie (Feb 1, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Poor little thing. I hate to see any animal suffering. Maybe another animal tried to get him for dinner.


yes, that is quite possible!
But not only fear of being eaten, but being chased around the neighborhood by the local kitty, dogs, possums, small children, even vindictive adults.
What possible damage can this little creature cause, besides gobbling up all your cheese in the pantry, nibbling away at string, rope, wooden items, plastic bags, although hygiene could be a worry for some of you (you don't know where its tiny feet have been)!   :eeew: help, help-a mouse has run across my feet!!!


----------

